# Why are my shrimp dying?



## Mondrin (Jun 23, 2011)

I've got a planted 16 gallon tank with aquan 20 filter, 100W heater and stock 15W light. The fish in the tank are one black phantom tetra (soon to find a new home as he hides all the time and isn't happy), 1 neon tetra, 1 cardinal tetra and 10 glofish (several young ones that will be finding new homes). In addition to a nerite snail, I had 3 cherry shrimp, 4 blueberry shrimp, 3 amano shrimps and a bamboo. Over a few weeks period after getting the blueberries, amanos and bamboo I lost 2 cherries, all 4 blueberrys and 1 amano. Ammonia, nitrates, nitrites and PH are all fine. I've been working on lowering my phosphates and silicates after having a diatom bloom. LFS had me use Phosguard which seems to be doing the trick. I does with Flourish Excel as a carbon source but am careful not to OD. Weekly I does with an iron suppliment (no copper) as my plants drain all iron from my water each week. I've been doing 20% water changes weekly to help with the diatoms. My LFS is puzzled as my water conditions are great. A few of the dead shrimp looked paritally cooked (dead amano was almost white), but my heater is functioning correctly with water temp 77 at the bottom and 79 at the top. I've had a difficult time holding shrimp alive for the last 6 months but have not lost this many in such a short period of time and they never breed.

I'd love any input on this problem as I'm at my wits end. The shrimp and snail are my clean up crew as I never had good luck with Ottos. In addition to the diatoms I do have some kind of black spot algae which likes my Amazon swords.

Thanks!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

what are the exact tank parameters instead of just using "fine" also shrimp can be fairly sensitive to water conditions so what is your water like as far as hardness and Ph


----------



## Mondrin (Jun 23, 2011)

I did the tests I have available last night. It's been a week and a half since the last water change. Added a gallon yesterday due to evaporation. 
PH 7.1 
Total Hardness 75ppm
Total Alkalinity 80ppm
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate <20
phosphate .5
Did not have time for the iron test but I'm sure it's at 0 since it's been more than a week since I added some.

My tap water is soft and about 7-7.1 PH.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why are you adding Excel? Do you think your plants really need it? I have one tank that doesn't have pressurized CO2 and that is my shrimp tank. Plants go crazy in that tank. In fact, I think you don't need any additives to your tank. I put ferts in mine when I add new ones to give them a leg up, but never any other time. Again, simple plants, simple light, simple shrimp living. I started with 24 and have well over 400 just 4 months later.


----------



## Mondrin (Jun 23, 2011)

I had terrible problems growing plants until I started using the Flourish excel. It had a dramatically positive effect on my plants when I started using it. The excel and the iron are the two additives I've found my plants require to stay healthy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it were me, I'd use a DIY CO2 setup and stop using the Excel. CO2 will more than replace any need you think you have for Excel. I haven't read too many positive things in mixing shrimp with it, but that is your choice. I guess my plants get most of what they need from my substrate. Suprised your plants need anything special, since I assume they are all low-med light plants with your lighting.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Does this mean treating some BBA with Flourish Excel may kill my Amanos?


----------

